# New Auto World set



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

I just stumbled over an Auto World set I was unaware of. Its called Concept Challenge and features the new Camaro and Challenger.

Anybody know about this?

Jim Norton
Huntsville, Alabama


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Yeah, it's been discussed a time or two. Do you have one, and if so, can you post pix of the cars? :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Thanks, rr


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

*Just a pic on ebay*

I saw the set on Ebay. I was unaware of Auto World having the new Camaro and Challenger cars for sale.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, Alabama


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Jim Norton said:


> I saw the set on Ebay. I was unaware of Auto World having the new Camaro and Challenger cars for sale.
> 
> Jim Norton
> Huntsville, Alabama


 

We knew they were coming sooner or later. Hopefully sooner. Could use a pair of them for sure. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I think somebody was listening!*

(Finally) guardrails in grey have been taken to heart. All their sets seem to have them. A small detail, but loooong overdue IMHO. nd


----------

